# Externe Festplatte mit alten Daten wiederherstellen?



## PleaseHelpMe (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute.
Habe ein übelstest Problem. Ich war dabei mein Notebook (Toshiba Satellite, XP) mit DriveCrypt Plus Pack zu verschlüsseln. Meine externe Festplatte war mir angeschlossen. Das Problem bei der ganzen war/ist; während der Verschlüsselung wurde das Programm unerwartet abgebrochen. Das einizige was mir bei meinem Notebook übrig blieb war, es zu formatieren. Ich kann aber auf meine exterene Festplatte nicht zugreifen. Wenn ich sie auf Arbeitsplatz anklicke, steht da:

Dateiträger ist unformatiert
Der Dateiträger in Laufwerk E: ist nicht formatiert.
Soll er formatiert werden?

Kann man da was machen das ich die alten Daten zurück gekomme?
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## chmee (1. August 2008)

Erstmal Beileid und viele Fragezeichen. Was ist denn das für ein Programm, das keine Sicherheitsmechanismen hat, die bei Absturz greifen. 0 Punkte und Niemals eine Empfehlung.

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag : Vielleicht findest Du hier Infos : http://www.computerbase.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=78


----------

